# Hello you lot



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What have i missed?
Any gossip? 
TDM, did you get any more small furries that i don't know about? :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

no, course not, I did have the 7 hamsters, 6 mice, 15 rats, three cats and Henrick last time we spoke didnt I :lol:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have completely lost track on what you own now lol. I can't remember what you said you had 3 months ago :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome back Marcia!!! I don't think you missed anything at all - I'm sure that I had 38 mice and 14 cages last time you were on


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Zany! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Me? In a mouse infested padded room :lol: You??


----------

